
First Clojure Conj 2011 Videos Available - fogus
http://clojure.com/blog/2012/01/31/first-conj-2011-videos-available.html
======
nickik
Very cool I almost gave up hope that the will come out!

Video and Audioquality is very good, you can see the speaker and the slides,
all confrence videos should be like this.

I watched "Concurrent Stream Processing", the talk nicly shows how you can
build up nice abstraction layers and how easy it is to creat DSLs. There code
simular to normal sequence processing but it runns in parallel on a ForkJoin
threadpool.

------
snprbob86
Linked to in the comments: Some session notes.

[http://vitalyper.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/clojure-
conj-2011-...](http://vitalyper.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/clojure-
conj-2011-recap/)

